# My cat may have possibly retained a placenta........



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

My cat may have possibly retained a placenta, but I am not sure. She gave birth 2.5 days ago to 6 very healthy kittens. I do not know it it was her 1st litter, but I think it was. She very rarely moves away from the kittens, only to go to the litter box and to drink water. She eats but I think she should be eating more. She seems to have lost weight in 2.5 days, but I do not have a scale to be sure. She will eat about 1 can of tuna in like 16 hours and maybe a little dry food. She doesn't seem like she is in pain, but I can't tell. I can touch her tummy and she is fine. I took her temp rectally for 60 seconds and it was 103.2. I did not see if the last placenta came out. Her discharge is not smelly but it is a bit lighter than blood, but not green. Also the kittens seem very healthy and are nursing frequently, mama cat is licking and cleaning them regularly. She hates to be away from them. What do you think?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Only a vet can tell..I'd take her and the kittens for a check up anyway.


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

Xanti said:


> Only a vet can tell..I'd take her and the kittens for a check up anyway.


It is sad that in my current position, the only way I can take the cat and kittens to the vet is to ask someone else to pay for it. I may be able to work out a deal with the vet if it is a life threatening illness, but I am currently unemployed and looking for a job. I took the mother in at Christmas time when it got really cold because I felt sorry for her and I would love to have a cat. She was pregnant at the time. I have been doing my very best to help her. I gave her a can of tuna mixed with 1/4 cup of cranberry juice and 1/2 tsp of vitamin paste tonight. She ate almost all of it, and she seems to be feeling better. I have to physically put the food bowl in the nest box or she will not eat it. Then I have to take it out when she is done so she will not lay in it. I keep the dry food right beside the box along with the water. How often should I offer canned food or tuna to her? And how much? I'm thinking I should take her temp when I get up in the morning, she seems fine right now. I'm going to head to bed. I will check this in the morning, if anyone has any more advice please post. Thanks a lot!!

Here's a pic of Reya and her kits (BTW she is a Rumpy Manx.):








And here is a list of the kits:
We have 6!
1 White Full Tail
1 White Rumpy Manx
1 Black Tabby with White Paws Half-Tail Manx
1 Tabby Full Tail
1 Tabby Half-Tail Manx
1 Tabby Rumpy Manx


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Apparently tuna is not very good for cats. Beef, pork, poultry, chicken wings, necks, hearts, organs, etc are supposed to be the ultimate food for them. Around here at least, chicken parts are as cheap as kibble and cheaper than tuna.


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

What would I have to do to chicken to make it safe for her to eat and to not cause loose stools from the change of food? Do I need to cook it? I have some pre-boiled chicken pieces in the freezer. Or should I go buy raw chicken pieces? Is there anything besides the vitamin paste I should supplement the meat with? How much and how often should I give it to her? I don't want to leave it out because it can attract bugs or bacteria. She is really skinny but she was moving around a bit this morning. She even spent 5 minutes in her favorite place by the window this morning. She jumped up in my lap a minute ago but seemed a pretty weak, didn't make the jump like usual. I want to take her temp but it stresses her out so I'm not sure if I should since she seems better. At most she spends like 5 mins away from the kits then she is back in the nest. I feel a whole lot better seeing her out and about.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If you're interested in feeding a raw diet, you can check out the Raw Forum over in Health & Nutrition. But...I would not suggest trying to make that change right now when she needs all the nutrition she can get. I would recommend a high quality canned food. We typically recommend Wellness or Innova EVO. But if that is out of your price range Trader Joe's has their own brand of wet food that is pretty good for 59 cents a can. Natural Balance is a good food and usually one of the least expensive of the good ones. 

Stay away from human tuna, it really isn't good for her (in general a cat's diet should not have a lot of fish) and human tuna is not nutritionally balanced for a cat. 

There's no way we can help on the placenta issue. Since $$ is such an issue, maybe a rescue in the area would be able to help you out. Worth making some phone calls.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's very unusual for a new kitty mother not to be hungry. I'm afraid there could be an infection. Whatever the problem, I think it's essential to see the vet. I hope this site can help. 
http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198

And, as Doodlebug said, perhaps one of the rescues can help. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be absolutely honest, I can feed her a raw/meat diet easier than buying canned wet food because I get government food assistance and I usually have a bit left over at the end of the month. I have 3 cans of wet food left. She ate some of the dry kitten food last night but I want her to gain some weight. I was thinking about asking my friend who has 6 cats if she has any nutri-cal for cats that I could have. I feel so helpless to help her get better. There are so many people around here just dumping cats because they can't afford them anymore. I was just trying to help 1. My Dad has run 10 cats off the yard in the last month. 

I am beginning to think she may not have retained a placenta, or she may have expelled it already. Now I am just worried about her weight.

I looked at the AAHA website and I would be eligible for assistance up to $500  On Monday if she does not run a real high fever I will ask my vet to submit my application for assistance so I can get her seen. If she gets worse before then I may take her to an emergency vet and see if they will help her for under $500.  If not then I may have to contact a rescue in the area. I don't even know if there are any around here..... Where would I find that information? Also does anyone know how I can get spay/neuter assistance for the mom and kittens when they are old enough?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, try this site. DB found it. Just look up your state.

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed for you, Mama, and The Babies atback 
It's great you can start giving Mama some raw meat.


----------

